# Police Admin Asst. Fitchburg State



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Administrative Assistant II (Grade 17) University Police
Institution:
*Fitchburg State University*

Location:
Fitchburg, MA

Category:

Admin - Secretary and Administrative Assistants
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/13/2017

Application Due:
04/25/2017

Type:
Full Time

Salary:
$46,749.56 USD Per Year

For a detailed job description and to apply, please visit our jobsite at http://jobs.fitchburgstate.edu

General Description of Duties: Assists the Chief of Police administratively as well as perform clerical support, bookkeeping, grant requirements, and public records requests.

Detailed Statement of Duties and Responsibilities 
1. Assists the Chief of Police in non-criminal issues as well as perform all clerical duties for the office. 
2. Manages and performs all bookkeeping responsibilities for Campus Police; preparing necessary transactions and overseeing account balances. 
3. Responsible for and dissemination of information within department to officers and civilian personnel. 
4. Records minutes of Emergency Management Team meetings and subcommittee meetings, as well as meetings of other campus groups operating under the police department umbrella. 
5. Performs all functions related to payroll for all student staff and civilian personnel. 
6. Participates in the hiring process of benefited personnel to include notification of decisions and completion of all required paperwork. 
7. Assists with public records requests. 
8. Assists in the preparation and design of pamphlets and brochures for the University Police Department. 
9. Maintains Campus Police reports and other required paperwork. 
10. Oversees and maintains the distribution of office supplies and station office equipment as well as maintenance and repairs of the equipment. 
11. Assists with incoming and outgoing mail, shredding, filing. 
12. Assists with the department's Annual Report. 
13. Assists with the annual Security and Fire Safety Report (ASR / Clery Report). 
14. Generates SDA reports according to prescribed procedures 
15. Prepares the paperwork for the JP Morgan Charge Card 
16. Manages staff training and travel arrangements. 
17. Operates standard office machines including personal computers, telephones, fax machines, copiers, calculators and similar equipment. 
18. Prepares and executes data from Banner.

*Qualifications Required at Hire:* 
1. High School Diploma required, Associate's Degree or higher preferred with minimum of five years of full-time experience in an office environment or equivalent part-time experience in and office environment or any equivalent combination of experience and education. 
2. Must be highly organized, have good attention to detail and be able to respond to multiple demands efficiently. Strong written and oral English language ability. 
3. Proficiency with word processing, e-mail and database software. 
4. Extensive knowledge of clerical office practices and procedures including accurate record keeping, bookkeeping, filing, correspondence control and use of office equipment. Software proficiency and ability to type 35 wpm a plus. 
5. Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with staff, faculty, students as well as the general public. 
6. Ability to maintain complex records and prepare periodic reports from this data. 
7. Must be able to satisfactorily pass a check conducted by the Criminal History Systems Board (CORI) as well as a completed background check satisfactory to the university. 
8. Ability to perform above duties with or without reasonable accommodations.

*Qualifications Acquired on job:* 
1. Police terminology 
2. Budgeting 
3. Banner knowledge

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources Department
Fitchburg State University

Phone:
978-665-3172

Online App. Form:
http://jobs.fitchburgstate.edu/


----------

